# Pte exam slot booking



## incredible india (May 1, 2017)

I heard one has to purchase a voucher and get a code and login to pte with the code will cost only 9000 instead of 11000 for PTE exam booking.

Someone please tell the complete procedure to book pte exam at cheap rate and also please tell me the site name also


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I have moved your post to the AUSTRALIA branch as you'll not likely receive any input on the UK section.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

incredible india said:


> I heard one has to purchase a voucher and get a code and login to pte with the code will cost only 9000 instead of 11000 for PTE exam booking.
> 
> Someone please tell the complete procedure to book pte exam at cheap rate and also please tell me the site name also


Use https://ptevoucher.in/ to buy the voucher. You will be getting an SMS and an Email with your voucher code. You need to pay the money on the same website. 

Then go to Pearson and book your test. Use the voucher while you pay. That's it.


----------

